# Cadence – More RPM or Bigger Gear?



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

After searching the forum for information on average Cadence, I have yet to find the information that I am looking for. What is a reasonable racing cadence to spin? The phrase “every rider has a natural cadence they comfortably spin” has come up a few times. In the “the cyclist’s training bible” Joe writes about riders being able to spin 160 RPM for several minutes, and crit cyclists racing with +120 cadence. 

Eight years ago I started road cycling with an average cadence of 90 RPM. Prior to road cycling I mountain biked for 10 years. After a few years I started riding more competitively and increased my cadence to 100 RPM. During the last two years of mostly flat land training, and a lot more time on a stationary trainer, my average cadence has increased to 105; an average cadence I would have never found comfortable five years ago. Since reading the Bible I decided to see if I could raise my cadence even higher. After three weeks of exclusive stationary trainer workouts (I’ve been on a ship) I’m now doing 60 to 90 minute workouts with average cadence of 110 RPM, and 30 second sprint spinning of 140 to 160 RPM. My current personnel assessment of my “Natural” cadence is that 110 to 115 RPM feels pretty good; I don’t bounce in the saddle and feel I have even pressure through the full peddle rotation. I must admit I am very interested if I can maintain this cadence when I get back on a real bike next week!

My questions are:
When do you know you have attained your maximum “Natural Cadence”?

When do you decided to work on pushing a bigger gear instead of increasing your cadence?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

http://mytriathlontraining.com/content/optimal-pedaling-cadence


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

High cadence isn't that useful if all you're doing is pushing a small gear. Personally i prefer trying to turn a big gear at 85-95rpm, i find 100rpm just 'happens' if required in races.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that Lance uses a high cadence but he's pushing a big gear.Pushing a small gear is no advantage.
I like the 90 to 95 range myself.
I say whatever your comfortable with.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

It's a very individual thing. Low cadence, big gear is mechanically more efficient (your legs move less, less friction in your pedals and crank), but high a lower gear and higher cadence at the same power output shifts a lot of the load from the muscles in your legs to your heart and lungs. Since your aerobic system can run more or less as long as it has fat or glycogen to burn, pushing your cadence to the higher end where you are comfortable may give you better endurance at the same power output.

Again, it all depends on you. If you've got years of training as a power lifter, you will more likely be more comfortable at a lower cadence. If you're a recovering distance runner with skinny little legs, you will likely do better with a higher cadence.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Cadence is a red herring. Focus on power.

That's because cadence is an outcome of the power you are producing (or capable of producing), the resistance forces acting against you and the gear you happen to be in.

change fitness, you preferred cadence will change.
change terrain, your preferred cadence will change
change gearing selection on bike, your preferred cadence will change
change position on bike, your preferred cadence will change

etc etc

it is a fruitless and fairly pointless search


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Thanks for the input!!!*

I’m off the trainer and back onto the bike this coming weekend. It will be interesting to play with gearing verse cadence to see the difference in power output (Speed). Unfortunately, I’ll be riding on flat terrain and high temps until July. I leave Bahrain the end of June, and will be cycling in Seattle, Washington, Oregon, and California during July. So, lots of climbing to play with cadence and gearing. I hope to start racing in Sicily (my new home) late summer.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

IMO you need to be able to do both. The low cadence tends to stress your muscles, but you HR will stay low. Alternately the high cadence will let your legs recover, increase the blood flow, but will tax your cardio more. There is not an ideal cadence overall but in general on flatter terrain you'll use lower cadence and in climbs higher cadence. Personally I try and recover by alternating cadences. For example in the flats when I am taking pull I'll downshift and push big gears. When I pull off I'll downshift and spin for awhile to get the lactate flushed out. Climbing I'll try and keep my cadence high, but as soon as it flattens I'll downshift and push some big gears while I catch my breath. I think most folks do this instinctively. I practice this on the trainer by alternating between cadences and maintaining the same power. You can go overboard in either direction push too big a gear and you'll kill you legs, spin too fast and you'll be bouncing in the saddle and your power will suffer. For me the low end tends to be around 50 and the high end is around 100.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Use the biggest gear you can smoothly push at 100 RPM.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm a high 110-120 cadence guy. There's no real answer that will work 100% for everyone, but go out and see what kind of speeds you can get at 80, 90, 100, and 110 cadence. See where you're fastest and balance that with comfort. 

Your goal will be to eventually keep the same cadence, but eventually gain the strength and cardio to do this in a higher gear.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

GeoCyclist said:


> After searching the forum for information on average Cadence, I have yet to find the information that I am looking for. What is a reasonable racing cadence to spin? The phrase “every rider has a natural cadence they comfortably spin” has come up a few times. In the “the cyclist’s training bible” Joe writes about riders being able to spin 160 RPM for several minutes, and crit cyclists racing with +120 cadence.
> 
> Eight years ago I started road cycling with an average cadence of 90 RPM. Prior to road cycling I mountain biked for 10 years. After a few years I started riding more competitively and increased my cadence to 100 RPM. During the last two years of mostly flat land training, and a lot more time on a stationary trainer, my average cadence has increased to 105; an average cadence I would have never found comfortable five years ago. Since reading the Bible I decided to see if I could raise my cadence even higher. After three weeks of exclusive stationary trainer workouts (I’ve been on a ship) I’m now doing 60 to 90 minute workouts with average cadence of 110 RPM, and 30 second sprint spinning of 140 to 160 RPM. My current personnel assessment of my “Natural” cadence is that 110 to 115 RPM feels pretty good; I don’t bounce in the saddle and feel I have even pressure through the full peddle rotation. I must admit I am very interested if I can maintain this cadence when I get back on a real bike next week!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got a smooth stroke. Now try adding some power to generate more power at 100 rpm by doing lower cadence with higher gear.


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

I did most of my trainer work at 80-85 rpm all winter. Now it is day-to-day. I was motorpacing the other day well over 300 watts and feeling great at 100 rpm. Today after some HARD climb repeats I did 15 mins at 300 watts and was putting the most power out at 85 rpm. Go figure. I will say, on easier days I will ride 100-120 rpm up shallow (2-4%) grades in an easy gear (definitely below threshold), and this has really helped my spin. The 160rpm spin ups don't do much for me. Just IMHO.

PhysioJoe


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bassackwards*



zoikz said:


> in general on flatter terrain you'll use lower cadence and in climbs higher cadence.


That would be exactly the opposite of most people's experience. Just saying.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> That would be exactly the opposite of most people's experience. Just saying.


+1 Agree.
Seems just the opposite to me.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd take it I'm more of a high-RPM pedaler. I regularly sprint in running and like making "bursts" on my bicycle - also to add that I'm getting around much faster using one cog speed lower with high cadence. However, I stick with pedaling 70-80rpm on a larger overall gear (well, larger to me) because of how stable it feels for me in corners, and how fast it responds in corner exits. I'm no racer as I'm pedaling on a 44t x 11t combo.

I'd like to get a bigger chainring so I build some more leg strength through continuous riding, and see how spinning the stated combo later turns out.


----------

